# Adobe CS versus CC



## Fi0na (11. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,

habt ihr bestimmt schon mitbekommen das Adobe die Creative Suite jetzt in eine Creative Cloud abgeändert hat. Ist ja auch schon ein Zeitl auf dem Markt. Ich habs allerdings erst jetzt.

Meine Frage .. was haltet ihr davon?

Ich finds irgendwie doof :/ klar es heisst zwar man muss nicht ständig online sein um die Programme zu nutzen. Bei mir geht es dennoch NUR online. Hatte jetzt schon paar mal das Problem das ich das Programm offline einfach nicht öffnen konnte. Sehr ärgerlich wenn ich zB unterwegs bin und gerade mal keinen Internetzugang habe.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Februar 2014)

Meine ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen damit sind:
Ich brauche kein einziges der neuen Features (gegenüber CS6) wirklich. Ich weigere mich kategorisch, ein Mietmodell für Software zu akzeptieren. Ich möchte eine Lizenz kaufen und diese so lange nutzen können, wie ich will. Und zwar ohne den Zwang ständig weiterzahlen zu müssen.

Es gibt sicherlich Leute, denen dieses Modell entgegenkommt, beispielsweise weil man die Kosten für die Softwaremiete direkt steuerlich absetzen kann, ohne Abschreibungsfristen wie bei den bisherigen Lizenzen. Aber dieser kleine Vorteil überwiegt (für mich) nicht die Nachteile und auch nicht die langfristig unkalkulierbaren Risiken.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es der Versuch von Adobe (und anderen Softwareherstellern), das Mietmodell zu erzwingen, um langfristig konstante Umsätze zu generieren und Kunden zwangsweise zu binden. Da helfen auch die blumigsten Marketing-Sprüche nicht, mich davon zu überzeugen.

Wer es braucht und wer es akzeptieren kann, bitteschön. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.
Wenn ich einen Schraubenzieher brauche, dann kaufe ich mir einen und nutze ihn so oft und so lang wie ich möchte. Würde nie auf die Idee kommen, mir dauerhaft einen zu mieten. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (14. Februar 2014)

Für mich ist es perfekt. Sehe keinen einzigen Nachteil.

Bin festangestellt der Arbeitgeber stellt die Software die immer auf dem neusten Stand ist.

Beim Austausch mit Dokumenten brauch ich nicht bangen das die andere Person eine höhere Version hat als ich.


Ich muss beim Arbeitgeber nicht um ein Update betteln.

Es gibt ständig Updates und Bug fixes.


Kann Martin aber auch verstehen, warum er es in seiner Situation kategorisch ablehnt.


----------



## Another (14. Februar 2014)

Im Grunde hat Martin bereits alles erzählt. 

Das größte Problem sehe ich aber zukünftig, womit sich dann letztendlich jeder irgendwann auseinander setzen müsste: Was ist wenn alle Firmen es so handhaben? Da genügt bereits ein Blick auf die Spieleindustrie, nur um das bildlich zu verdeutlichen. Software ist Software, und aus dieser Richtung kommt der Trend. Da war anfangs auch alles noch happy, aber die Industrie hat ihre Kunden gelenkt. Alle.. Vollpreistitel locken heute mit zusätzlichen Downloadcontents, Premium-Mitglichschaften und Season-Pässe daher, oder eben (mitunter zusätzlich) den monatlichen Gebühren bei MMO's. Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, dann werden selbst Ego-Shooter ein Szenario erleben wie mit World of Warcraft. Was anfangs nur wenige große Titel betraf, betrifft heute fast alle Spiele. Somit zahlt man nicht nur bei dem einen Produkt "mehr", sondern bei allen. Es ist bereits völlig normal geworden, die Kunden wurden so erzogen.

Und als Artist, Mediengestalter, etc., nutzt man auch nicht nur Programm XY, und auch nicht unbedingt nur die Programme von Firma XY. Aber einige Programme benötigt man halt nur selten, mal für einen speziellen Auftrag. Mit manchen ist man im Grunde noch nach Jahren zufrieden, ohne sich jemals das nächste Update gegönnt zu haben. Und dann kommen dennoch irgendwann alle Hersteller an die Kunden heran und fordern monatliche/jährliche Gebühren?

Es gibt genug Gründe (für mich) die bereits heute dagegen sprechen, aber das muss jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## sight011 (14. Februar 2014)

Auf der anderen Seite kann man die Unternehmen aber auch verstehen, ich hörte das Photoshop sehr häufig als Raubkopie verwendet wurde.

Und machen wir uns nix vor, ich glaube dieser Weg mit der Cloud ist der beste sich gegen Raubkopierer zu schützen.

Darunter leiden dann die mit die es sich gekauft haben.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Februar 2014)

Hi,
also ganz ehrlich, wenn Adobe selbst für die Box-Studenteversionen 700 Euro haben will brauchen die sich auch nicht wundern wenn soviel raubkopiert wird.
Wenn ich für eine Boxversion 3-4 Monate arbeiten muss, entschuldige bitte Adobe aber fasst euch mal an die eigene Nase.

Und wie Another schon gesagt hat, andere machen das auch. Ich muss als selbständiger erstmal ein halbes Jahr arbeiten um meine Werkzeuge bezahlen zu können und erst dann kann ich an mich denken.
Voll vorbei an der Zielgruppe gedacht. Ich kann mich doch nicht immer jeden Monat darum kümmern ob ich genug verdient habe um überhaupt meine Werkzeuge benutzen zu können.

Also ich habe z.b. inzwischen ein super Tool als Ersatz für Illustrator gefunden: Sketch. Adobe muss aufpassen das die sich nicht gerade mit diesem Geschäftsmodell Konkurrenz heranzüchtet.


----------



## Another (18. Februar 2014)

/offtopic

@ Fi0na
Das Thema mit dem Vergleich würde hierbei auch zuweit gehen, aber dennoch ist es ein guter Vergleich. Zu Spielen mit Online-Verbindungs-Zwang, sei soviel gesagt, dass es eben nicht nur bei ONLINE-Spielen der Fall ist, sondern auch bei offline-Titel vorkommt, welche a) eine ständige Internet-Verbindung vorraussetzen, b) man es vorerst online aktivieren muss, oder c) es mit einem Day-One-Patch überhaupt erst zum laufen bringt (anderes Thema). Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war Half Life 2 eines der ersten dieser Art, und wenn Microsoft aufgrund des Kunden-Feedbacks nicht zurück gerudert wäre, wäre die XBox One heute vollends mit Online-Zwang.

Zum Thema Kaufoptionen wie DLC's, nur soviel, "zukaufbare Jacken" meinte ich nicht. 
Ich redete diesbezüglich von der Sensibiliierung der Kunden gegenüber dem Onlinekauf innerhalb der Spielumgebung und wohin wir dadurch bereits heute gekommen sind. Heute kauft man eben nicht nur mal nebenbei eine "Jacke", sondern Dinge um a) in dem Spiel besser zu sein (pay2win), b) in der Solokampagne überhaupt weiter zu spielen, oder c) online mit unseren Freunden überhaupt noch mitspielen zu können, da sie sich alle bereits die neuen Maps gekauft haben, wir aber nach Rundenende vom Server geschmissen werden, da wir die neuen Maps nicht besitzen. Ja, zu all den Dingen kann man sich sagen, "Naja, muss ich ja nicht haben". Naja, man muss auch nicht die neuen Features von nächsten Photoshop haben, nur da das neue Tool alles etwas vereinfacht.

Wobei es in meinem Beispiel letztendlich um die Tatsache ging, weg vom "Besitz", hin zum "Verleih", wobei schon heute in den meisten Software AGB's vieles ausgeklammert wird. Ebenfalls geht es mir generell darum etwas in so fern zu "besitzen" (und so lange zu nutzen wie ich es will), dass ich es nur 1x kaufen muss, und mir dann erst wieder die nächste Version  besorge wenn ich es will.

Thema Geld: Schaue dir Steam (Valve), Origin (EA), PS+ (Sony) an; die ganzen super-günstigen Spiele-Schnäppchen die du dir dort für einen Fünfer kaufst, oder gar umsonst hinterher geschmissen werden, gehören dir nicht -- du leichst sie nur noch. Sie sind gebunden an deinen Online-Account, die Online-Aktivierung geht mit ihm Hand in Hand. Wenigstens hast du so lange Zugriff auf deine Spielebibliothek, so lange du dort deinen Account hast, deren Server Online sind, und die Firma in der Form noch existiert.

Natürlich kann man hier nicht alles davon 1:1 übernehmen was Adobe mit CC macht, aber es geht bereits jetzt in die Richtung Kunden-Sensibilisierung, Online-Anbindung, Online-Speicher, Verleih, Personenbezogene Daten, etc., halt genau wie bei den Spielen, und keiner weiß wie der nächste Schritt aussehen wird. Die meisten Menschen sagen heute immer "Naja, das g..e..h..t ja noch, aber...", und schon wurden sie sensibilisiert. Die nächste Hürde die man nicht direkt mitmachen wollte, machen die Firmen Stück für Stück. Wer dem völlig neutral gegenübersteht, der darf sich gerne die CC-Programme kaufen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Februar 2014)

Um mal kurz zum Thema Adobe und Creative Cloud zurückzukommen:
Von Adobe wurde blumig versprochen, dass das Lizenzmodell der Creative Cloud es ermöglicht, schnell und unkompliziert jederzeit neue Features an alle Nutzer von Adobe CC zu verteilen. Es wurden blühende Landschaften bzgl. künftiger Innovation verprochen.

Aber wenn man das mal kurz aus Sicht eines Großunternehmens betrachtet, dann merkt man schnell, dass dieses Lizenzmodell zumindest potentiell eine Innovationsbremse sein kann. Schließlich müssen die Kunden weiterbezahlen, egal ob es nun neue, spannende Features gibt oder nicht. Die ganz großen und teuer zu entwickelnden Features, die den Erwerb einer neuen Generation des Produktes attraktiv machten, müssen nicht mehr unbedingt entwickelt werden.

Das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen, warum ich in diesem Geschäftsmodell langfristig Gefahren sehe. Maximaler und langfristig gesicherter Umsatz bei minimiertem Aufwand. Dem von allen Aktiengesellschaften vielgepriesenen Shareholder Value gefällt sowas außerordentlich gut. Mir als Kunden gefällt sowas gar nicht. Da werden Prioritäten verschoben, zu Lasten des Kunden.


----------

